# New Toro Snowmaster 824 Surging Idle



## ra12 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi all, much appreciated for any input or help here. Just received a new Snowmaster 824 and decided to start it up to see how it runs, it sounds like there is some surging during idle. I took a short video with audio after the engine warmed up for a couple mins and no choke. Do you guys think the amount of surging is normal and nothing to worry about, or should I contact the dealer I bought it from for a fix? Thanks for the help!




http://imgur.com/a/3C5IVd6


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Being new and under warranty, I would make them aware of it if it was me.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not bad but may not be acceptable, may not be, I'm not sure. I agree with Oneacer.

It may have a little dirt in it or running lean.

You decide, you clean it, they clean it. This may be a carb that needs a carb dunk or even an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

can you add a little choke to see if the surging changes? At least then you may know that it is running lean.

thanks


----------



## ra12 (Oct 22, 2021)

thanks for the suggestions, much appreciated!

I am able to get it running smooth with partial choke, when I remove the choke it gets a bit rough again (see new vid below). I have contacted the dealer and sent over the videos for their response.



http://imgur.com/LVbf4V3


----------



## ra12 (Oct 22, 2021)

just an update - my dealer replaced the carb under warranty and the machine is running well!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the same problem with my Powermax 824oe. Since the day it was new late last February. Even under load. Was forced to buy it at a big box store because everyone else was as out of stock. So you know what a hassle it would be to have toreturn it myself since they don't do repairs just replacement. 
I ordered a custom made high speed mixture screw and will try that first. If not I'll either rebuild or replace the carburetor.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would contact the closest Toro dealer and arrange to bring it in for warranty repair ASAP.

Hopefully they can squeeze you in in the next few weeks, you should have taken it in this past spring or summer.


----------

